# PG&E



## Leo123 (Oct 25, 2019)

Is threatening to shut off power to more than half a million households, businesses, etc.  because their power grid has not been properly maintained somehow legitimate?.   They charge US outrageous rates and now create blackouts for days because of their own liability.  Sick, really sick if you ask me.


----------



## Old Man Grumbles (Oct 25, 2019)

One thing I don't miss - PG&E.


----------



## fncceo (Oct 25, 2019)

It's California ... I'm sure they will blame it on counter-revolutionary and reactionary forces.  Rouge forces attempting to sabotage the great workers' paradise.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Oct 29, 2019)

Leo123 said:


> Is threatening to shut off power to more than half a million households, businesses, etc.  because their power grid has not been properly maintained somehow legitimate?.   They charge US outrageous rates and now create blackouts for days because of their own liability.  Sick, really sick if you ask me.


Well...if the state didn't penalize them for a grid which the state is supposed to help maintain...then I guess they wouldn't be compelled to take such measures. 
You Californians (if you are) deserve every bit of the pain that is headed your way. 
Boomers have taken a pristine, thriving, wealthy, birthright and run it straight into the ground. Maybe some of those homeless or illegal aliens know something about power grid infrastructure?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 29, 2019)

Look, it's all about priorities. Allocating billions to fund illegals keeps CA a one Party rule Fascist State; a reliable power grid does not


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 29, 2019)

fncceo said:


> It's California ... I'm sure they will blame it on counter-revolutionary and reactionary forces.  Rouge forces attempting to sabotage the great workers' paradise.


Desperate attempt to distract from moronic capitalism that is now destroying your country.


----------



## Flash (Oct 29, 2019)

Democrat controlled Commie California not working?  Say it ain't so!


----------



## Leo123 (Oct 29, 2019)

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > Is threatening to shut off power to more than half a million households, businesses, etc.  because their power grid has not been properly maintained somehow legitimate?.   They charge US outrageous rates and now create blackouts for days because of their own liability.  Sick, really sick if you ask me.
> ...






Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > Is threatening to shut off power to more than half a million households, businesses, etc.  because their power grid has not been properly maintained somehow legitimate?.   They charge US outrageous rates and now create blackouts for days because of their own liability.  Sick, really sick if you ask me.
> ...



Democrats can’t keep the power on
Is the real bottom line.  PG&E is no help.  Most of geographic CA is Republican and are out voted.  Blaming baby boomers won’t solve anything.


----------



## hjmick (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Oct 29, 2019)

Leo123 said:


> Is threatening to shut off power to more than half a million households, businesses, etc.  because their power grid has not been properly maintained somehow legitimate?.   They charge US outrageous rates and now create blackouts for days because of their own liability.  Sick, really sick if you ask me.



Like Frank said, maybe stop spending billions on illegals and there'd be enough for Americans......what a concept!!!

Phreaking delusional dumb radical Leftists.   pfffffffft
You've ignorantly voted for EVERY SINGLE HARDSHIP that is now falling in your laps.
Deal with it.  And don't ask ME to bail you out!

And just think.....they're DYING to turn ALL of America into their "Utoipia"

PS...If you perhaps are not a Democrat or have never voted for the Democrat / Socialists / Progressives who have ruined California, then none of the above applies to you.   I pray for you and hope you get all the help you need.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Oct 29, 2019)

Old Man Grumbles said:


> One thing I don't miss - PG&E.



Notice the Socialists don't say "One thing I don't miss - _*screwed up Leftist policies*_.....so if he's a Leftist...he'll vote for the exact same policies that created the PG&E mess wherever he lands....even though it's California Democrat / Socialist / Prog politicians that are making it impossible for PG&E to operate properly.

Brilliant.

Definition of insanity - Doing the same thing but expecting different results.

Democrats fleeing their wasteland "Utopias" in record number......
Only to vote for THE EXACT SAME PEOPLE AND POLICIES in their new home.

Worse than breeding cockroaches.


----------



## Leo123 (Oct 29, 2019)

I


BasicHumanUnit said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > Is threatening to shut off power to more than half a million households, businesses, etc.  because their power grid has not been properly maintained somehow legitimate?.   They charge US outrageous rates and now create blackouts for days because of their own liability.  Sick, really sick if you ask me.
> ...


I am not a Democrat


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 29, 2019)

Leo123 said:


> Is threatening to shut off power to more than half a million households, businesses, etc.  because their power grid has not been properly maintained somehow legitimate?.   They charge US outrageous rates and now create blackouts for days because of their own liability.  Sick, really sick if you ask me.



How much has the state forced them to waste on "green energy"?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 29, 2019)

fncceo said:


> It's California ... I'm sure they will blame it on counter-revolutionary and reactionary forces.  Rouge forces attempting to sabotage the great workers' paradise.



*  Rouge forces attempting to sabotage the great workers' paradise.*





Rouge forces are the worst. Lipstick forces are bad as well...….


----------



## Flash (Oct 29, 2019)

The stupid Democrats in Commie Kalifornia mandated the power companies spend billions on stupid "Green" projects and the companies did not have the money to up grade the power grid.

The result:


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 29, 2019)

Flash said:


> The stupid Democrats in Commie Kalifornia mandated the power companies spend billions on stupid "Green" projects and the companies did not have the money to up grade the power grid.
> 
> The result:



Think of all the CO2 they didn't emit......DURR


----------



## OnePercenter (Oct 29, 2019)

Old Man Grumbles said:


> One thing I don't miss - PG&E.



Who's your energy provider now?


----------



## OnePercenter (Oct 29, 2019)

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > Is threatening to shut off power to more than half a million households, businesses, etc.  because their power grid has not been properly maintained somehow legitimate?.   They charge US outrageous rates and now create blackouts for days because of their own liability.  Sick, really sick if you ask me.
> ...



I have two homes in California, Coronado, and Avalon. I haven't seen anything you write of.


----------



## fncceo (Oct 29, 2019)

OnePercenter said:


> Old Man Grumbles said:
> 
> 
> > One thing I don't miss - PG&E.
> ...


----------



## OnePercenter (Oct 29, 2019)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Look, it's all about priorities. Allocating billions to fund illegals keeps CA a one Party rule Fascist State; a reliable power grid does not



All tRump has to do is jail employers knowingly hiring illegals. Only problem, when he leaves office he'll be arrested. Now we know the real problem.

We should also reverse the Republican worker visa programs and put AMERICANS back to work.


----------



## OnePercenter (Oct 29, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > It's California ... I'm sure they will blame it on counter-revolutionary and reactionary forces.  Rouge forces attempting to sabotage the great workers' paradise.
> ...



Capitalists racketeers are destroying the US. Unfortunately, the wackos made one our President.


----------



## OnePercenter (Oct 29, 2019)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > Is threatening to shut off power to more than half a million households, businesses, etc.  because their power grid has not been properly maintained somehow legitimate?.   They charge US outrageous rates and now create blackouts for days because of their own liability.  Sick, really sick if you ask me.
> ...



tRump can end the illegal problem very easily, but doesn't want too.


----------



## OnePercenter (Oct 29, 2019)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > It's California ... I'm sure they will blame it on counter-revolutionary and reactionary forces.  Rouge forces attempting to sabotage the great workers' paradise.
> ...



Misogyny at it's worst.


----------



## deannalw (Oct 29, 2019)

Leo123 said:


> Is threatening to shut off power to more than half a million households, businesses, etc.  because their power grid has not been properly maintained somehow legitimate?.   They charge US outrageous rates and now create blackouts for days because of their own liability.  Sick, really sick if you ask me.




I hated those assholes when we lived there. In fact, I have kids and grandkids in N. Cali so I'm still hating on them.

This is just their latest outrage. 

Two of my sons had their power cut for days recently. I bet the lack of power doesn't show up in their bill.


----------



## deannalw (Oct 29, 2019)

OnePercenter said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...




The problem didn't begin under Trumps watch. It's existed for some time.

So I guess Obama and a gaggle of other presidents before Trump could have ended the problem quite easily but just didn't want to.


----------



## OnePercenter (Oct 29, 2019)

deannalw said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > BasicHumanUnit said:
> ...



So you admit that tRump is all wind?


----------



## deannalw (Oct 29, 2019)

OnePercenter said:


> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> > OnePercenter said:
> ...




Not at all. He certainly has some hot air, but not as hot and plentiful as most politicians. 

You claim Trump can solve this problem easily. You say he doesn't want to.

No other presidents have solved this problem either. And hadn't when their time ran out.

Trump still has time and I wish him well in all efforts, because what's good for Trump is good for America.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Oct 30, 2019)

OnePercenter said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...


Well then Thurston Howell, Maybe you didn't notice because you didn't get sued by the state and residents for NOT cutting power one year, and THEN cutting power 'too soon' the next.

PG&E reaches $11 billion settlement with California wildfire insurers

Sue PG&E For Power Shutoffs, Better Think Taxes


----------



## Flash (Oct 30, 2019)

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> ...




Commie California has a disastrous hostile business environment.  Typical for Left Wing regimes.  The people suffer for their stupidity of electing the Liberal Moon Bat assholes


----------



## OnePercenter (Oct 30, 2019)

deannalw said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > deannalw said:
> ...



So tRump is no better than any other President? 

What's good for tRump is good for tRump and the wealthy. I'm still enjoying my permanent 50% tax cut.


----------



## OnePercenter (Oct 30, 2019)

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> ...



If PG&E had made as big an effort to maintain their infrastructure as they were in voting the ivory tower a 94% wage increase as well as increasing investor returns, they wouldn't be filing bankruptcy AGAIN. 

PG&E has a huge risk management failure. Was it intentional or ignorance?


----------



## OnePercenter (Oct 30, 2019)

Flash said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> > OnePercenter said:
> ...



The commie is married to tRump.


----------



## Flash (Oct 30, 2019)

OnePercenter said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> ...




TDS, you haz it.


----------



## OnePercenter (Oct 30, 2019)

Flash said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...



The commie is married to tRump was born in Novo Mesto, Slovenia. COMMIE!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 30, 2019)

OnePercenter said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> > OnePercenter said:
> ...



*If PG&E had made as big an effort to maintain their infrastructure as they were in voting the ivory tower a 94% wage increase*

I wonder how the increase in officer's wages compared to the money wasted on "green energy"?


----------



## Flash (Oct 30, 2019)

OnePercenter said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > OnePercenter said:
> ...




Is that like the worthless piece of shit Negro that was born in Kenya?


----------



## OnePercenter (Oct 31, 2019)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> ...



*I wonder how the increase in officer's wages compared to the money wasted on "green energy"?*

How much is that?


----------



## OnePercenter (Oct 31, 2019)

Flash said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...



FLASH is pro-commie. Got it!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Oct 31, 2019)

OnePercenter said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > OnePercenter said:
> ...



Tens of billions wasted on green energy.
How much on officer's wages?


----------



## MeBelle (Nov 1, 2019)

Leo123 said:


> Is threatening to shut off power to more than half a million households, businesses, etc.  because their power grid has not been properly maintained somehow legitimate?.   They charge US outrageous rates and now create blackouts for days because of their own liability.  Sick, really sick if you ask me.



No - Sorry 

 Gov Newsom signed into law that PG&E MUST cut power when winds reach a certain mph.

STOP blaming PG&E - sign one of the Newsom recall petitions.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 1, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > It's California ... I'm sure they will blame it on counter-revolutionary and reactionary forces.  Rouge forces attempting to sabotage the great workers' paradise.
> ...


Lolz


----------

